# Applying pig oil and sulphur,,



## ROMANY 1959 (3 January 2013)

Hi, quick question, what's best way to get it on legs?  I have sponges, old washing up bottle, old face brush , marigold gloves all ready.. Most effective application way advice.. No mud fever, but I hope this will help stop the mud sticking to legs.. 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Kayfamily (3 January 2013)

I use a paint brush and paint it on


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (3 January 2013)

Oh, never thought of a paint brush... Goes off to garage with torch!!


----------



## Miss_Tickle_Pink (3 January 2013)

I have just put it on my mare using hands so i could make sure covered well running hands tgrough feathers lots


----------



## Fimbacob (3 January 2013)

I use old washing up bottle and pick leg up as if im picking out feet and squeeze in then massage through with gloved hands to do backs of legs. 
Does the paintbrush work well if horse has lots of feathers or do you then rub it through? Would like to find an easier way!!


----------



## Fimbacob (3 January 2013)

Just to add, I do do fronts of legs too!


----------



## hayinamanger (3 January 2013)

I use an old 20ml syringe to draw the oil out of the container, I then squeeze a little at a time into the feather, rubbing in well as I go.  When I'm happy that all legs are completely saturated, from knee/hock to coronary band, I go round all four legs, rubbing in, rubbing in until I'm worn out!


----------



## kathantoinette (3 January 2013)

Gloves on and scoop it up and rub it in with hands!
Don't forget to do a test patch first if you've not used it on your horse before - some can have a reaction to it.


----------



## dollyanna (3 January 2013)

I'm still experimenting, first used a spray which was exhausting by the time I had done 8 fell legs, then used a paintbrush but still had to rub into feathers at the back, this time I just poured it in a bucket, scooped a bit out at a time and slapped it on - maybe not the most efficient economy-wise, but far quicker and much better coverage. I only use oil, no sulphur though. Have lovely soft hands by the time I'm finished!! For top-ups I'll probably just use the paintbrush (I was overdue this time so needed to do it properly.)


----------



## Joanna710 (3 January 2013)

I use a 50-50 blend of vinegar and baby oil on my boy's legs (as recommended by Royal Dick vet - before anyone thinks I'm trying to turn my horse into a salad). I use an old cleaning product spray bottle and give it a good shake every 10 squirts or so to ensure it's all mixed up  x


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (3 January 2013)

Tried most things but found washing up bottle worked best


----------



## dollyanna (3 January 2013)

Meant to say, washing up bottle sounds like a plan, might have to try that next time!!


----------

